# Sad news, Little Hope at the Bridge



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are all heart broken. She fought as long as she could and we had such hopes for her. She had a seizure late yesterday and took a long time coming out of it. Her blood levels showing brain damage were getting worse. The Specialty vets did all the could with meds and Oxygen etc, but she passed at 5:00 a.m. this morning.
Little Hope you no longer suffer from the wounds inflicted on you by terrible humans. Run free little one.
We loved you from afar and send you onto play with all those that have gone before you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel so sad. poor little girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Such sad news. I hope she gets the prettiest little wings. Play with our other little angels sweet girl.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm devastated :crying 2: Life is so unfair. I hope whoever did this to her burns in ****.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:crying 2: so sad, feel free of pain now little Hope.
bad luck to those idiots who did that to little baby
Thank to all people who were trying to help


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

So very sad. It is hard for me to believe a human being could ever be so cruel.🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tears. Run Free Little Girl*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Run like the wind precious angel!*

Blessing to all those loving hearts who tried to ease your pain.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been following the story of Hope closely. This is heartbreaking, but this little sweetie is no longer in pain. I cannot express how I feel about the person who harmed this angel.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH I am so sorry, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry! I must've missed another post because I'm clueless as to what some are talking about someone doing something to her. I know how hard it is to lose a furbaby. They are our children and a member of the family. I am remembering you on my prayers during this difficult time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my I feel so sad right now. Run free and play little one, no more more pain or suffering!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, I just went to find a previous post to find out what happened. I had seen the posts about the video but never wanted to look because I was afraid it would be too upsetting. I did watch it just now and I also read your other post about her. I am so angry at whoever did that to her, I have tears in my eyes. I am so sorry that she didn't make it but am glad she is no longer suffering. That poor tiny little girl! Hope, I know you are now playing at the Bridge and finding happiness and fun that you never knew existed. God bless you, sweet girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sad that Hope passed away, but also somewhat happy -- that way she doesn't have to suffer anymore. :bysmilie::smcry::crying:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It hurts so much to know she suffered such an attack and all those loving people all over couldn't save her..
I hope they get the ******* who did that to her!

All our departed babies will welcome you with love at the bridge!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no. Edie I am so heartsick over this little girl and what was done to her. I do believe in "an eye for an eye" in a situation such as this and I hope whoever caused Hope her struggle and pain pays for it. 

God bless you Hope. You have no pain now, run free and be joyful until those that never met you but love you so much meet you at the Bridge.

I feel I must apologize for the humans that did this to you sweet girl. I'm so sorry.:wub:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This breaks my heart. But it's comforting to know that she finally experienced love and care from the human species that had treated her so cruelly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my...how very sad. I will never understand such cruelty that is in this world....but I can thank God there also love and tenderness....mercy and kindness and giving and caring people that ministered to Hope at the end of her precious life. I will let God deal with the cruel people that caused such pain to a helpless, innocent animal. Now Hope has no brain damage and no memory of the horror she went thru. She runs and plays freely with all the animals at the bridge....surrounded only by the love she deserves! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless her heart, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor little thing. No more pain. In heaven where she will be forever loved. So sad she endured so much.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking. At least now she is no longer in pain. So happy she did know kindness and what it means to be cared for during the last few days of her life. Rest in peace little Hope.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Heartbreaking news. RIP Hope


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless her heart. I am so sorry Eddie. :crying:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:crying: Edie, so terribly sad to hear. Thank you to all who tried to save this sweet baby. My heart breaks for what her last days were like. RIP Hope.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Spread your wings and fly high little angel. Escaping a sick or painful body too be free in the huge universe is not something we should mourn, it is something we should celebrate. Be free, little girl...be free and fly, knowing you were loved.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A special thanks to all of you that cared and shared our pain over this little one. We get in rescues all the time, but special ones come along and just take a piece of us with them. whether we have ever held them or touched them other then hearing their story and seeing their pictures. 
These cases always remind me of why I do rescue and fortunately we win more of these battles then we lose. So we will remember Hope and her donations and love given her, will go to the next rescue or to the ones we are already helping. 
Little Hope you will remain in our hearts and memories. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Poor little one, rest in peace.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So very sad to hear this news. Sweet girl fought hard but she is now in a better place. Bless her sweet little soul. Thanks AMAR for helping.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was dreaming I would get to foster her. Just sick to my stomach and trying hard to concentrate on good things so I don't go crazy over the idiots in the world. You were loved in the end, little one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rest in peace little Hope, I know your running free at the Bridge.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lord be with her today and always. May He protect her and give her the grace needed to forgive the evils of this world. So thankful that at least in the end, she knew someone cared. May she now hear our prayers for her at the bridge. Completely breaks my heart.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*RIP Hope*

I read this last night and cried. I had donated to her yesterday morning. I didn't know that she had passed when donated. Hopefully that donation can go to another needy Maltese. I looked at my two rescues sleeping peaceful on my bed and thanked god that they were safe. I was praying that little Hope could have had been loved like that. Thank you for all who tried to save this precious girl. :crying:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Too many sad stories lately. Innocent angel, run free!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very sad. My heartbreaks that she never knew a happy long life of being loved and spoiled like she deserved. Her little body and spirit is free now. I hope that she knows that she was in the hearts of those of us here on SM and can feel our love....


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Precious Little Hope, This world held nothing for you except pain and cruelty and I am so sorry about that. I was so hoping and praying that you would pull through and have a long, happy and loving life--one that you so deserved. I look at my own fluffs and I try to hug them more and love them more because so many little fluffs like Hope, are never loved. My sweet Maggie will meet you at the Bridge.


----------

